# Nixon Rotolog



## travisdrone (Oct 27, 2010)

I've read some other people "hate" on the Nixon's a bit on here, but I've wanted this watch for awhile and received it as a gift recently. I personally love it. Granted its not a cream of the crop mechanical machine, I think it is one of the most original pieces I've seen in awhile. Haven't seen too many of the Gold finish with the wood finish. Hope maybe some of you will enjoy!


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

if you're happy, then i'm happy for you. always buy for yourself!


----------



## casiophile (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new watch. Is it a mechanical? I thought Nixon was only making quartz watches.


----------



## travisdrone (Oct 27, 2010)

I just meant not a top of the line as far as it being a "rolex" "omega" etc as far as the craft put into it.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I want one so badly it isnt even funny. I like my watches to have some sort of heritage, but that thing is just cool enough to need nothing other than its looks.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

All that matters is that the watch makes you happy.

I don't think particular style of watch would suit me and my style very well, but I've been a little intrigued by the wood accents.


----------



## lancelotlink (Dec 9, 2007)

I have owned lots of really nice watches from Breitling, Panerai, Bell and Ross and Omega to name a few and I almost always tend to wear my Rotolog or my 51-30. I love their watches and they are great pieces for the money. I know they don't have the most sophisticated movements and they don't have the heritage of the higher end brands but who cares. If you like it then wear it. If it breaks or you grow tired of it you can always pick up another for relatively little cash. I will continue to support the brand. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine.


----------



## Kmeqk (Feb 18, 2010)

Bling Bling.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I wouldn't say that there is hate, there's just no love for Nixon watches.


----------



## travisdrone (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks i like mine alot


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great looking Rotolog. 

Nixon has some great/clean designs and as noted, some of their models are very well built for the price (the 51-30 weighs almost a pound). The bonus is, on the secondary market they're cheap, so it's not a big investment to have something unique and stylish that doesn't look like crap. I don't own one personally, but would definitely not be against wearing a 51-30, 41-20, Player, Sentry, Capital, Magnacon, Spencer, Quatro or Cannon...


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

It wouldn't look good on my wrists, but I was looking at them the other day in the mall, and they are a cool looking watch. Has a bit of a 70's retro look to it. They had a few different colors of wood (light, medium and dark) mixed with either stainless or gold finish. They also had a really nice ivory/cream model.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

It's interesting to say the least~Cheers!


----------

